# Algae in filter pipes



## Mortis (25 Jan 2012)

So why does algae form in filter pipes and spray bars even when there is none in the tank ? Is there any way to prevent it ? As far as I know it can only be removed by regular cleaning.


----------



## niru (25 Jan 2012)

+ 1 on this. I too get this, guess almost everyone does..

Reason I believe is that theres light, ferts, ammonia & co2 inside the transparent tubes, and no plants to compete with or overtake the uptake against the algal growth. Its usually BBA or GDA type stuff, never had any hairy algae inside the tubes..

Perhaps blackening the tubes or hiding away from light might help.. but then aesthetics/limitations come in... so cleaning them is the only remedy. I tend to ignore the dirt unless it starts looking gory. Accessing the tubes each cleaning round is difficult for me.

cheers
niru


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2012)

Hi all,
I have this as a problem as well, as all my filters are on worktops and the pipes are all exposed. I clean them fairly regularly, as dirty pipes are a major cause of slow flow speed. I got fed up with taking all the pipe-work off every fortnight, so I invested in some Eheim double taps, and made all the runs of piping fairly short. This allows me to take off each pipe section separately (by closing the taps at either end), and clean it with a brush that I can just push in and pull out from either pipe end (but I use a long handled brush).

For 12/16mm piping I use one of these "13mm Dia. Burette Long Cleaning Brush Glass" from here: <http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Laboratory-Stuff-and-Fishy-Things?_trksid=p4340.l2563>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Skatersav (25 Jan 2012)

Interesting point though. That has to be the place with the highest flow in the tank and yet it's one of the worst for algae build ups. Maybe it is partly to do with the lack of algae eating critters in those pipes. I haven't cleaned out my pipes in ages so will be scrubbing viciously tonight. Cheers!


----------



## skeletonw00t (25 Jan 2012)

Well also the pipes arent perfectly smooth - so tiny particles get trapped in them... Then more get stuck on them and so on - so it gradually builds up over time.


----------



## niru (25 Jan 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have this as a problem as well, as all my filters are on worktops and the pipes are all exposed. I clean them fairly regularly, as dirty pipes are a major cause of slow flow speed. I got fed up with taking all the pipe-work off every fortnight, so I invested in some Eheim double taps, and made all the runs of piping fairly short. This allows me to take off each pipe section separately (by closing the taps at either end), and clean it with a brush that I can just push in and pull out from either pipe end (but I use a long handled brush).
> 
> For 12/16mm piping I use one of these "13mm Dia. Burette Long Cleaning Brush Glass" from here: <http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Laboratory-Stuff-and-Fishy-Things?_trksid=p4340.l2563>
> ...



Thats a fantastic suggestion! I could never understand the need for Eheim to sell (& guys to buy) this double-pipe stuff. Alles klar jetzt! As always, lots to learn..

-niru


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> That's a fantastic suggestion! I could never understand the need for Eheim to sell (& guys to buy) this double-pipe stuff.


 I started off without any taps,  because I thought "_I'm not paying £11 for some plastic tat that is going to leak any-way_", then I bought a second hand Eheim filter which came with a  double tap for the inlet hose, and I began to appreciate that they are actually very useful, and they don't leak etc.

I've bought plenty second hand via Ebay, and I've even bought a couple of full price new ones, which is very unusual for me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Calzone (25 Jan 2012)

I've noticed that I get no algae at all inside the eheim shepherds crooks at the top of the aquarium, so it must be something to do with the surface of the hoses, perhaps having a micro structure that allows algae to get a grip.  

I' ve been resisting getting the eheim double taps as 20 quid new causes heart murmurs (I'd need at least three as the 2180 filter has three hoses).....  But I reckon they'll end up in there the first time I accidentally dump water over the carpet!


----------



## Skatersav (9 Feb 2012)

I cleaned out a couple of hoses this evening and i'm not sure it's algae. I think it might actually just be fish poop and other detritus.


----------

